# [FreeBSD] Immagine bootabile Gentoo/FreeBSD x QEMU [6/9/05]

## comio

Salve ragazzi,

ho preparato una immagine di FreeBSD minimal per QEMU. Se qualcuno è interessato (magari per fare gli esperimenti di innesto del Portage... che è l'obiettivo per cui l'ho preparata) mi faccia un fischio...

Il file è di 160MByte ed è scaricabile da: http://www.comio.it/freebsd.zip

Questa immagine non contiene il portage (devo fare ancora esperimenti), ma potete trovare le info necessaire qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-324547-start-0.html

Suggerisco di leggere prima la guida "ufficiale" www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-freebsd.xml, dato che è il riferimento per l'installazione.

Aggiornamento:

Ho messo sul sito i vari snapshot di una installazione progressiva di Gentoo/FreeBSD 5.4. L'installazione non è stata proprio senza problemi dato che il tutto è decisamente molto sperimentale. Devo dire che il supporto degli sviluppatori di Gentoo/FreeBSD non è mancato... anzi vi confesso che vorrei partecipare al progetto... anche se ho limitate capacità  :Very Happy: 

Ecco i tanto deisderati snapshot:

- Immagine vuota con una partizione di swap ed una per la / (10GB). Potete scaricare il file da qui: http://www.comio.it/gfbsdEMPTY.zip (dimensione 71KB).

- Immagine con installato solo lo Stage3 (guarda la guida "ufficiale" di installazione). Potete scaricare il file da qui: http://www.comio.it/gfbsdSTAGE3ONLY.zip (dimensione 81MB).

- Immagine con installato Stage3 ed il portage sincronizzato ad oggi (01/09/05). Potete scaricare il file da qui: http://www.comio.it/gfbsdSYNC.zip (dimensione 115MB).

- Immagine bootabile (!) di Gentoo/FreeBSD 5.4 con il portage sincronizzato 04/09/05. Potete scaricare il file da qui: http://www.comio.it/gfbsd.zip (dimensione 268MB).

Per le immagini non bootabili (quelle con le installazioni parziali), dovrete usare una immagine di FreeBSD che possa fare il boot (come quella minimale inserita in questo post) per poter continuare a fare l'installazione della nostra cara Gentoo/FreeBSD (che prospetto come futuro di Gentoo... è un po' un ritorno alle origini).

Usando qemu, dovrete montare i due file in questo modo (in caso di una immagine bootabile per poter continuare l'installazione sulla non bootabile):

```

# sotto *x (controllate se ho sbagliato qualcosa.. purtroppo la mia macchina linux è morta :'( e non posso testare)

$PATHQEMU/qemu -L $PATHQEMU/bios -m 64 -hda "freeBSDminimal.img" -hdb "gfbsdSYNC.img"

# sotto Windows

"c:\Program Files\Qemu\qemu" -L "c:\Program Files\Qemu\bios" -m 64 -hda "freeBSDminimal.img" -hdb "gfbsdSYNC.img" -localtime

```

Poi una volta bootato il sistema minimale, dovrete montare la partizione dove si sta preparando la Gentoo/FreeBSD, ed eventualmente fare il chroot:

```

# mkdir /mnt/gfbsd

# mount /dev/ad1s1d /mnt/gfbsd

```

Eventualmente:

```

# mount -t devfs none /mnt/gfbsd/dev

# chroot /mnt/gfbsd /bin/bash

# source /etc/profile # Il file profile è bacato! Scaricatelo da una Gentoo x86 funzionante.

```

Per l'immagine bootabile e funzionante di Gentoo/FreeBSD 5.4 potete dare il comando seguente:

```

# sotto *x (controllate se ho sbagliato qualcosa.. purtroppo la mia macchina linux è morta :'( e non posso testare)

$PATHQEMU/qemu -L $PATHQEMU/bios -m 64 -hda "gfbsd.img"

# sotto Windows

"c:\Program Files\Qemu\qemu" -L "c:\Program Files\Qemu\bios" -m 64 -hda "gfbsd.img" -localtime

```

Per quanto riguarda la configurazione, ho impostato le schede di rete (ed0 sotto qemu e lnc0 sutto vmware) con il dhcp. Per avviarle potete dare il comando:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.ed0 start # Se sotto qemu

# /etc/init.d/net.lnc0 start # Se sotto vmware

```

Inoltre sono presenti i seguenti utenti con password:

```

root con password freebsd

comio con password comio

```

La tastiera è impostata italiana ed è anche abilitato il mouse.

Per ottenere la versione dell'immagine per vmware potete usare il tool qemu-img con la seguente sintassi:

```

$ qemu-img convert gfbsd.img -O vmdk gfbsd.vmdk

```

Io ad un certo punto ho preferito vmware (licenza demo 30 giorni) per la velocità di I/O decisamente migliore di qemu (che deve fare molta strada al riguardo).

Ciao ed al prossimo aggiornamento!

PS.: Se qualcuno riesce a compilare od ha errori... cerchiamo di collaborare così si ottiene un prodotto migliore!

----------

## RexRocker

presente!!!

cosi posso provare gentoo/BSD mentre lavoro sul mio PC  :Smile: 

grande Comio!!

ciao

Rex

----------

## comio

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> presente!!!
> 
> cosi posso provare gentoo/BSD mentre lavoro sul mio PC 
> 
> grande Comio!!
> ...

 

Appena possibile la uploaddo sul sito... che poi riporto!  :Smile: 

Questo è il contenuto:

```
FreeBSD 5.4-release (i386) Minimal Disk Image

---------------------------------------------

Image informations

------------------

Image format:     qcow

Image size (max): 4GBytes

Configuration

-------------

Hostname:         freebsd

Domain:           oszoo.private

Network:          dhcp on ed0

Timezone:         UTC Europe/Italy/Rome CEST

Keyboard:         Italian

Root Password:    freebsd

Screensaver:      daemon_saver (too cool!)

Other features

--------------

Support for Linux binaries

SSH server enabled

Mouse PS2 enabled

User "comio" (disable it!)

Installed Packages

------------------

bash-3.0.16_1       The GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell

cscope-15.5_1       An interactive C program browser

cvsup-without-gui-16.1h_2 General network file distribution system optimized for CVS 

expat-1.95.8        XML 1.0 parser written in C

fontconfig-2.2.3,1  An XML-based font configuration API for X Windows

freetype2-2.1.9     A free and portable TrueType font rendering engine

gettext-0.14.1      GNU gettext package

glib-1.2.10_11      Some useful routines of C programming (previous stable vers

glib-2.6.3_1        Some useful routines of C programming (current stable versi

gtk-1.2.10_12       Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (previous stable version)

libiconv-1.9.2_1    A character set conversion library

libslang-1.4.9      Routines for rapid alpha-numeric terminal applications deve

linux_base-8-8.0_6  Base set of packages needed in Linux mode (only for i386)

lynx-2.8.5          A non-graphical, text-based World-Wide Web client

mc-4.6.0_15         Midnight Commander, a free Norton Commander Clone

perl-5.8.6_2        Practical Extraction and Report Language

pkgconfig-0.15.0_1  A utility used to retrieve information about installed libr

tcl-8.4.7,1         Tool Command Language

vim-6.3.62          Vi "workalike", with many additional features

xorg-libraries-6.8.2 X11 libraries and headers from X.Org

Torino (Italy), 31 August 2005

Luigi 'Comio' Mantellini

(from Taranto)

```

Purtroppo con la 6-current ho problemi nell'emulazione e non riesco a completare l'installazione... la 5.4 dovrebbe essere più che sufficiente!

ciao

Edit: Aggiornato il contenuto. Il file è in upload... ma vado a 20Kbps (per un totale di 160Mega...)! Fra 3 ore vi dico il link  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

Per la cronaca... sto iniziando a mettere il portage. Se esce qualcosa di apprezzabile, pubblicherò anche l'immagine portagizzata!

EDIT Emerge è installato... bisognerebbe capire quanto funziona! L'immagine è diventata da 800MB... ancora qualcuno interessato? Eventualmente posso zipparla... Non credo che farò un "emerge world" per adesso... dato che qemu non è proprio una scheggia sul mio pc (che a sua volta non è proprio una scheggia)...

ciao

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Non occorre una freebsd funzionante per installare portage, si può partire (forse non così semplicemente come con gentoo/linux) direttamente dallo stage3 exeperimental di gentoo/freebsd.

Il sistema funzionicchia, tante robe non si compilano, ma assicuro che da molte soddisfazioni, io la sto usando in doppio boot con gentoo/linux, la documentazione ufficiale si trova qua: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-freebsd.xml

Uno dei developer (flameeyes) è italiano e si sta facendo in quattro per riuscire a dare una parvenza umana a quello che 6 mesi fa sembrava un progetto destinato a morire, è la prima implementazione seria, funzionante e con un numero decente di applicazioni installabili di portage al di fuori di linux.

Consiglio l'installazione a chi vuole sperimentare ed è un po' smaliziato con i tools di gentoo.

----------

## comio

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> Non occorre una freebsd funzionante per installare portage, si può partire (forse non così semplicemente come con gentoo/linux) direttamente dallo stage3 exeperimental di gentoo/freebsd.
> 
> Il sistema funzionicchia, tante robe non si compilano, ma assicuro che da molte soddisfazioni, io la sto usando in doppio boot con gentoo/linux, la documentazione ufficiale si trova qua: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-freebsd.xml
> 
> Uno dei developer (flameeyes) è italiano e si sta facendo in quattro per riuscire a dare una parvenza umana a quello che 6 mesi fa sembrava un progetto destinato a morire, è la prima implementazione seria, funzionante e con un numero decente di applicazioni installabili di portage al di fuori di linux.
> ...

 

Io ho un problema di fondo... la macchina è lenta! Allora, la documentazione è bacata mi pare in più punti. Poi, per avere l'installazione di un kernel? Per adesso non riesco a fare il boot con la versione "da 0", mentre con la freebsd minimal + gentoo... ho almeno il boot!  :Very Happy: 

Mi manca da fare l'emerge system... e presumo che questo metta anche il kernel... ma ancora non ho avuto risultati.

Mi dai qualche informazione nel merito, dalla tua esperienza?

Io sono parecchio intenzionato a dedicarmi più su freeBSD (sono abituato ai sysV... ed un po' di BSD mi farebbe bene!).

ciao!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti all'isp per la banda, davvero di tutto rispetto. Peccato che alle volte andava talmente veloce che si interrompeva il download (descrizione forse poco tecnica ma aderente alla realtà  :Wink: ). Pertanto un suggerimento a chi volesse scaricare il lavoro di comio: usato un download manager che supporti il resume [anche wget va bene, ma ad es firefox in sè è deboluccio sotto questo profilo  :Sad:  ] altrimenti non ve la scavate più...

Prova su strada...  :Very Happy:  Occacchio!! :Shocked:   :Shocked:  E' vivo! no scherzo , ma son molto contento è andato tutto al primo colpo. Ho provato QEMU anche sotto windows , scaricato il binario precompilato dal CVS, con tanto di installer, preso da http://www.oszoo.org ed è andato tutto benone.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Grazie Comio  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Segnalato nei post utilissimi sezione "Altro"  :Cool: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io ho un problema di fondo... la macchina è lenta!

 

Beh, basta avere un po' di pazienza  :Razz:   *comio wrote:*   

>  Allora, la documentazione è bacata mi pare in più punti.

 

Quali? La documentazione non è molto che è diventata ufficiale.. più o meno due giorni, deve essere sicuramente estesa e corretta. *comio wrote:*   

> Poi, per avere l'installazione di un kernel?

 

Mmmm.. vediamo.. Il kernel di freebsd si trova in sys-freebsd/freebsd-sources, per la compilazione rifarsi all'handbook di freebsd. *comio wrote:*   

> Per adesso non riesco a fare il boot con la versione "da 0", mentre con la freebsd minimal + gentoo... ho almeno il boot! 

 

Dove ti si pianta? I problemi con gentoo/freebsd non sono pochi, ma di solito assieme ad un developer si riesce a trovare la soluzione senza grossi problemi, ormai penso che buona parte della sgrossatura sia già stata fatta, girano voci che tra un po' si entri anche nel tree ufficiale di portage con i vari pacchetti  :Razz: 

 *comio wrote:*   

> Mi manca da fare l'emerge system... e presumo che questo metta anche il kernel... ma ancora non ho avuto risultati.

 

Qua penso che tu stia parlando della versione di portage installata su un freebsd funzionante, a me non piace questa soluzione perchè c'è il solito problema del doppio  programma per gestire le installazioni con tutti i casini che vengono dietro (vedi gentoo/macosx)

 *comio wrote:*   

> Mi dai qualche informazione nel merito, dalla tua esperienza?

 

Chiedi e ti sarà detto  :Razz: 

Intanto con tristezza ti dico subito che eix e unclepine non funzionano  :Sad: 

Leggi attentamente quello che ti dice portage durante l'installazione dei pacchetti, e soprattutto segnala il più possibile sia su bugzilla che direttamente agli sviluppatori, se sei capace di scrivere delle patch scrivile (tantissime volte capita che sia sbagliato un percorso in qualche include), segui sempre l'installazione e la compilazione dei pacchetti (per questo suggerisco di usare il MAKEOPTS="-s" per avere solo l'output significativo), stai lesto di CTRL-C nel caso si vedano cose strane (imparerai molto presto anche tu ad odiare le estensioni GNU dei pacchetti, visto che qua si usa la bsd userland).

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io sono parecchio intenzionato a dedicarmi più su freeBSD (sono abituato ai sysV... ed un po' di BSD mi farebbe bene!).

 

Fai bene, freebsd è un mondo affascinante e vedere portage che cresce in questo sistema è altrettanto affascinante.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> tante cose...

 

ti andrebbe di postare il tuo emerge info? Io ho qualche problema con il profilo... :S

ciao

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   tante cose... 
> 
> ti andrebbe di postare il tuo emerge info? Io ho qualche problema con il profilo... :S
> 
> ciao

 

Purtroppo prima di domani non riesco a postare niente, porta pazienza  :Razz: 

P.S. ho visto il tuo bug su bugzilla mi aspettavo questa domanda  :Razz: 

----------

## comio

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*    *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   tante cose... 
> 
> ti andrebbe di postare il tuo emerge info? Io ho qualche problema con il profilo... :S
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

il problema del profilo l'ho risolto (non so perchè ma avevo come CHOST i686-unknown-freebsd5.4... ovviamente era i686-gentoo-freebsd5.4).

ora sto facendo l'emerge python portage py-freebsd della guida ufficiale.

Putroppo sono dovuto passare a vmware per problemi di prestazioni (con qemu&&(kqemu||qvm86) era troppo lento!)

comunque, appena finisco riconverto l'immagine in qemu e la posto... ovviamente spero di finire entro una settimana  :Very Happy: .

ciao!

----------

## comio

aggiornamento!

Ora c'è (almeno dovrebbe esserci) l'immagine bootabile! se volete fare qualche test ben vanga! Anzi: "Beta tester are welcome!"

ciao

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

MOOOLTO interessante!

mi ero documentato un po' un paio di mesi fa, prima dell'estate. non pensavo che qualcuno ci lavorasse su anche col caldo  :Smile: 

e invece guarda qua!

sto scaricando e sta settimana provo. vi faccio sapere

bravo Comio!

ciao

DV

----------

## comio

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> MOOOLTO interessante!
> 
> mi ero documentato un po' un paio di mesi fa, prima dell'estate. non pensavo che qualcuno ci lavorasse su anche col caldo 
> 
> e invece guarda qua!
> ...

 

Sicuramente ci sono bachi sullo script di rete ('stop' bacato...)... se vedi qualcosa vai di bug-report...  :Very Happy: 

Se ci sono problemi con l'immagine fammi sapere.

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Cavoli che tempismo, una guida su Gentoo/Freebsd  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Cavoli che tempismo, una guida su Gentoo/Freebsd 

 

l'ho suggerita sul primo post...  :Wink:  comunque è stata aggiornata, dato che c'erano alcuni errori.

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Very Happy:  m'era sfuggita... Mi ha poi tratto in inganno la data, pensavo fosse quella di pubblicazione, e non solo l'ultima modifica

----------

## earcar

Riesumo il post data l'uscita dell'immagine vmware ufficiale bootabile di gentoo on freebsd 6.0

La potete trovare qui: http://torrents.gentoo.org/torrents/gentoo-freebsd-6.0-vmx-20060221.torrent

Comprende il sistema base Gentoo/Freebsd 6.0 già installato

La password di root è "Flameeyes"  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

